

Google Now has been updated, finally has a widget :-) - NicoJuicy
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/google-now-widget-wanders-in-with-search-for-android-update-1131189

======
ch0wn
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

"Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
NicoJuicy
Edited immediatly, but my previous title: ~"most awesome app has been updated"
really reflects my personal opinion about the app.

Perhaps you have never tried it :)

~~~
ch0wn
I did, and I even agree with you, but it still makes a bad title. ;)

